# Here's my progression (HPT and OPKs!HEAVY)



## wifenmom

I have LOVED watching my lines get darker this time, it's super reassuring after my MC in Nov. this preg. although no symptoms really just feels right... AF was due tomorrow and Hoping I don't have to see her for 9months! 

here are my OPKs leading up to O, I'm a strong believer my surge lasted about 20hrs starting on the 3/3 and ended on 3/4 when I O'd I BELIEVE You O as soon as the surge ends not 12-36hrs later. and it held true for me this month we've been TTC/planning since Dec. 08. and changing my mindset i believe made the difference.
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m232/ajbow/IMG_0165.jpg


9dpo
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m232/ajbow/IMG_6120.jpg

10dpo
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m232/ajbow/IMG_6133.jpg

11dpo
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m232/ajbow/IMG_6128.jpg

12dpo
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m232/ajbow/IMG_6151.jpg


13dpo(today 3/17/2010)
https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m232/ajbow/IMG_6157.jpg


Thanks for looking everyone I hope it helps someone. My ICs aren't as dark as a FRER but still show a nice purple line it's just lighter but the O tests were perfect!!! I never had to guess. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Just send my sticky :baby: vibes


----------



## wifenmom

I got my first positive 6days before my AF was due.


----------



## Mozz

Congratulations.....great lines and amazing you got your first BFP 6 days before AF.

Sending you loads of sticky dust and I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 mths.

Tina :flower:


----------



## Tanzo

Congrats!! Loved looking at your pictures!! The one with the lines getting darker is awesome!!


----------



## maratobe

great lines hun!
congrats xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :yipee:


----------



## willbamom1day

many blessings for a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## Samemka

Congratulations!!


----------



## Loren

congratulations huni!!!!have u taken a thought to u might have got ur BFP that early because ther could be 2 little beans  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## wifenmom

Loren said:


> congratulations huni!!!!have u taken a thought to u might have got ur BFP that early because ther could be 2 little beans  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxx

I've heard it doesn't make a difference this early on.


----------



## le_annek

congrats!!!! xxx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## groovyjem

congrats :flower:


----------



## mushmouth

Congrats and lots of sticky vibes!!! thanks for sharing the progression too!


----------



## Lullaby2009

Congratulations hon x


----------



## LunaBean

congrats!!!! :)


----------



## momtoaz

Congrats those are some nice dark lines!


----------



## Worrisome

congrats hun


----------



## Bella'smummy

Congratulations Hunny

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths


----------



## amym

Congratulations - here's to an extremely sticky bean!

So helpful to see your pics - had FRER last night look just like you 9DPO pic - gives me hope!


----------

